

Book discussion: What do you think of "Daemon" by Daniel Suarez? - alins

The technologies described in the book are certainly not science fiction and well within our grasp at the present time, or achievable over the next decade. A question is how plausible is such an event scenario for the world we live in now, and the world of our children?
======
MaysonL
Thanks for mentioning this book: I missed it before this. There's a good talk
by Suarez at:

[http://fora.tv/2008/08/08/Daniel_Suarez_Daemon_Bot-
Mediated_...](http://fora.tv/2008/08/08/Daniel_Suarez_Daemon_Bot-
Mediated_Reality)

------
drallison
I liked the book. I got the audio version as a gift and listened to it on a
long automobile trip. It is not boring and the technology is plausible. _____

